# Greek Spur-Thigh or Hermann's?



## Jack-'n'-Jill (Apr 21, 2009)

Please could someone explain the difference between the Hermann's and Greek Spur-Thigh?!?

I live in the UK so which do you think would best suit our northernly climate?


----------



## stells (Apr 22, 2009)

Hermanns have a spur on the end of their tails.. Spur thighs have spurs on their thighs...

I am in the UK and keep both.. they both do well in our climate.


----------



## Jack-'n'-Jill (Apr 22, 2009)

stells said:


> Hermanns have a spur on the end of their tails.. Spur thighs have spurs on their thighs...
> 
> I am in the UK and keep both.. they both do well in our climate.



Thank you Kelly, thats great.

How often are yours kept outside? (between which months?)

Cal


----------



## stells (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine have been going out on the nice days that we have had.. but have been coming in at night... i leave them out 24/7... usually end of May til September... unless the weather gets really bad


----------

